# Painted Bunting



## Clark (May 10, 2011)

Not common here. Some homeowners allowed their address to be posted online.
So, lots of people in stranger's back yard. Next to birdfeeder.  
Also, I don't consider this free chase- because of birdfeeder/baitpile.
The normal range south to north is Florida-North Carolina. West to Texas. 


Passerina ciris 















Sorry about the image quality, this guy is small. And I was not solo.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 10, 2011)

Very beautiful. Nice photo.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2011)

He's lovely! I see that you are home, Clark, but remind me where that is?


----------



## Shiva (May 10, 2011)

Suffering sukatash! I think a taw a tweety bird! :drool:
Wonderful colours.


----------



## Pete (May 10, 2011)

awesome


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 10, 2011)

Nice shots of a tough species to photograph :clap:

Got to be the most highly colored passerine bird in North America this side of the Mexican border. The only place I saw these commonly was in Miami, and only a few sightings in north Florida. Where'd you take these shots?


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2011)

Hello Tom.
Absecon, NJ. Next to Atlantic City.
I'll have another shot at these soon.

Heather- I'm 90 miles north.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 10, 2011)

Stunning colors!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2011)

Wild splash of color! Not seen up here -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2011)

I actually had one in hand when I lived in Oklahoma. It had crashed into a storefront window, and my Ex nursed it back to health over a couple days before releasing it.

I've only glimpsed this species a couple times since. Fairly rare and very secretive. Amazing to see it at a feeder.:clap::clap:


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2011)

Wow, that's north for sure! Lucky you. I hope he does okay up yonder!


----------



## Sirius (May 10, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for sharing that. Makes my shots of cardinals and bluebirds look very plain.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (May 10, 2011)

Wow! What a beauty! I have had many Indigo Buntings here in my garden 
Never a Painted Bunting! The colors are awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## goldenrose (May 10, 2011)

:clap::clap: Nature at work! :smitten::smitten:
I saw an indigo bunting at our feeder once, it's a secretive as it's cousin!


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2011)

Exceptional colors, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for share. 

In german we call him Popefinch if I translated right. 

Years ago I breaded them very succesfull. 

Put today I have no time. I only have some small psitacide any more.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2011)

Nice colours, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hera (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful little guy. Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

Very impressive!! wow!!!


----------



## jmelot (May 14, 2011)

One of the birds I miss from OK, along with the scissor-tailed flycatchers and mississippi kites. Would be nice to see one this summer. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2011)

No buntings at Corkscrew.
The bird feeders are taken down in April, as the birds migrate north.


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2011)

very colorful


----------

